# Forms for Goat care



## goat fever

I saw on another forum. goat care forms. Like Breeding forms. Health forms. Any kind of forms that other people use to help keep track of there goats over all health care and kidding record. I still consider myself a newbie and like forms to help me see when something needs to. Just thought others might like the idea too.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I will move this to barnyard bananza and people can post their forms or their willingness to share what they have with others.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I have health records I am willing to pass on via e-mail. Contact me if interested. I passed these on to many of you already.

Edit: I don't have these anymore as they were on an older computer that doesn't work. Sorry 

Sample:
Registered doe:









unregistered


----------



## Rockytopsis

Stacey, your records are just what I have been looking for. I PM'ed you.
Nancy


----------



## goathappy

Can you email those to me Stacey? [email protected]
I like those better than the ones I have now.
Thanks!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Nice forms. We also include on the birthing record, birth weight, rank, weaning weight, and who they were sold to. Since we have scrapies tags in KY, we also have that on there and who we purchased the animal from if we bought it. Email them to me, too, please.


----------



## StaceyRosado

just wanted you all to know that I will e-mail them tonight after work. THe forms are on my laptop and I don't have that with me at this time.

Not ignoring you


----------



## kelebek

These are what I use also. I have a pink, blue, and yellow folder that has the plastic sleeves in it. One for boys - bucks and wethers, one for does, and one for sold. When I sell my kids, I will give them a copy of the information that I have on each which includes vaccinations, herd notes, and pedigree.

I always keep the originals!! And a signed original contract between myself and the buyer.

I hope this helps.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

I do that, too, and on my Purchase Receipt, I put my name for the goat and if they've named it, their name, along with dob, birth weight, tattoo, tag, amount. If there's a discount, I include that at the bottom, put if cash or check.


----------



## FarmGirl18

http://www.fiascofarm.com has some really nice breeding/kidding spread sheets.


----------



## StaceyRosado

hey sorry guys I got sick last night and when to bed early and got up late I just got to a computer but not home yet.........I haven't forgotten


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Just remembered on the birthing sheet I also put time of day they were born. I'm interested if it will be similar to when they kid this year.


----------



## sparks879

Stacey when you get a chance could you email those to me as well. I like them much better then the ones that i have.
thanks!
beth


----------



## Rockytopsis

You must be a very busy girl, LOL I am still waiting also.


----------



## goathappy

Hey Stacey, if you're to busy, why don't you email them to me and I'll email them to everybody else that needs them?
[email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado

so sorry I absolutely forgot, Getting them out now.


----------



## StaceyRosado

ok i sent them.

For those of you who didn't provide your e-mail and I didn't already have it in my address book I used the one you signed up to the Goat Spot with. So if you don't check that e-mail frequently I suggest you check it for the message I sent. 


So sorry about that, I got distracted. Thanks Nancy and Sarah for bringing it back to my attention


----------



## Rockytopsis

Thanks Stacey, I will be busy for a while now transfering everything from computer to paper.

Nancy


----------



## goat fever

Stacey i would like a copy of those forms. WOW they are great. Do you need my email address? Let me know.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes pm me your e-mail because I might have it but I didn't attach your name to it so I don't want to send an e-mail to the wrong Anna.


----------



## StaceyRosado

anna did you send me your e-mail? I have been a little distracted lately so I don't want to have missed it


----------



## sbrouth

my email is [email protected] could you please send me an email of the goat health record forms you have above? Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado

to all who keep asking me -- I dont have access to these forms any longer. Please dont email or PM me. Sorry about that.


----------



## liloasisranch

Could you send me some of your digital goat record keeping files to [email protected] please.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Stacey, since you don't have access anymore, is there anyone that you shared these with that does? I have just recently started my herd (Feb 2013) and would love to have these!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## hiddenvfarm

*Forms*

Do you still have these forms? Would love the file. Are they larger than normal sized paper?


----------

